# Fishing in March



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello all, I'm from up around Cleveland and will be coming down to Cincinnati in March for work for a few days. Plan on fishing in the evenings and was wondering what should I fishing for? Is there a good chance at some sauger or walleye? I have only fished the Ohio a couple times 20 years or so ago. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe if the river ever gets back to normal it's been up since Christmas


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Walleye are pretty scarce in Cincy area. Sauger can be caught but I have been having a terrible time with them this year. Been up and muddy. The white bass and hybrid fishing could be good at that time of year. So could the crappie if it's later in march. Cats are always an option too.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Assuming small jigs for sauger, I'm not sure when in March yet. I'm hoping later. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I fish big jigs for them. I like 3/4 oz jigs. It's the same jig I use for the snap jig bite at erie. I just add a stinger hook for sauger down here. I do alot better when keeping lines vertical so I like the heavier jig. If you snap jig erie for walleye, same technique. And don't expect a 10 pounder to bite


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow! I wouldn't of thought to use those. I do fish the jig bite up at Erie so I'm familiar with it. Thanks skip.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Anything biting around Cincinnati. Coming down today for a couple days. Just wanted to know what to target.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Bring a cast net and some circle hooks. You never know what will hit a shad or a skippie. Bring a small rod and a few crappie jigs with small mister twister tails to cast for skippies. And a big one for the live bait. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

We have been getting crappie in the creeks downriver from cincinnati. Minnows under a bobber and jigs have both worked, minnows being the best.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Crappies are hitting almost everywhere. Jigs under a cork or swimming jigs is producing.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guys! What's the average size crappie in the river? And can you eat fish out of the river or just catch and release


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I eat them. And the river is my favorite spot to fish for crappie without going hours south. We catch a ton of fish in the 12-15 inch range and they are fat!


----------

